# cannondale flash... no hay small en 29" :(



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

para fines de marzo comprare nueva bici. mi primera opcion era una cannondale flash de carbono 29", el cuadro small; pero me llevo la sorpresa que ¡¡¡no hay cannondale flash 29" en small!!!  :madman::madmax: me comunique con cannondale y me respondieron que si tenian en el modelo trail :S no mas no! :nono:

ahora mi primer opcion es la niner air9carbon con la horquilla rigida niner(mientras encuentro la manera de hacerme de una suspension delantera frm)
lo mas seguro es que compre solo el cuadro, horquilla y ruedas pues lo demas(cambios, frenos, manubrio) ya lo tengo...

hay es ire platicando de como va a estar la cosa...:thumbsup:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Esto tambien lo observe en Yeti. La version en 29 empieza en talla M, asi que si eres del club de "los de abajo" pues a buscar otras opciones.

Pero tu segunda opcion es muy buena y hasta envidiable. He notado que hay mas 29 sin suspension asi que a lo mejor vas por el buen camino.

Niner Air 9 Carbon Frame Review - BikeRadar

tambien vi un articulo sobre la flash Carbono 29 por ahi.

Bike, I mean bike .


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo te recomiendo que no te fijas en la letra de la medida

Y mas bien en la dimension del Top Tube. 

A mi en lo particular me gusta usar alrededor de 24" de ETT (Efective Top Tube)

La Niner en small tiene una dimension de 23.2"
Y la Flash en Mediano esta en 23.3" 

Asi que son igual de largas

eso si, la Niner tiene el top tube bien sloping (a pa spanglish, no me deja), asi que ahi hay bastante espacio para la proteccion de tus hijitos. Y la verdad a mi tambien me gusta mas la Niner. Solo hacia el comentario, porque la Flash era tu 1era opcion

Ahora, si quieres un 29 realmente chica, te recomiendo que le eches un lente a la Giant XTC Composite (carbono, es lo que creo estas buscando). Esa el ETT es de 22.6" y aunque la altura del top tube probablemente sea poquito mas alta que en la Niner (porque no esta tan sloping) esta mas corta.

Digo, 1" es mas o menos lo que uno puede ajustar con componentes.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, otra cosa de la XTC, es que la horquilla Niner se le ve muy bien tambien. Tienen una version tapered, para que vaya mejor con el cuadro.

Por look, me voy por la Niner, si es que te queda

De echo, si lees el articulo que te postearon, ahi dice, que las Niner AC vienen un poquito grandes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Yo te recomiendo que no te fijas en la letra de la medida
> 
> Y mas bien en la dimension del Top Tube.


De acuerdo con eso... Amen.

Pero yo en lo personal no me fijo mucho en el standover. Si deveras desmontas en una bajada pronunciada, no va a haber standover que te salve. Te vas a dar con la parte frontal del tubo cerca del headtube donde el sloping ya valio.

Aparte, normalmente desmonto hacia atras o de cartero. Pero bueno, a lo mejor es una preferencia personal.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

rickyx5 said:


> Yo te recomiendo que no te fijas en la letra de la medida
> 
> Y mas bien en la dimension del Top Tube.
> 
> .


de hecho me estoy fijando en el top tube. la air9 carbon small tiene un poco mas de una pulgada de largo en el top tube que mi cannondale small(26"). para esto pienso usar una potencia mas corta que la que uso(90mm). usar una de 75 u 80mm. el poste de asiento que traigo es un mcfk con 0 setback....:thumbsup:


----------

